# 1950 CHEVY P/U SPARE TIRE FENDERS



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I WAS THINKING OF GETTING THESE CASTED. I HAD SOME SPARE TIME TO WORK ON THEM AND THERE ALMOST DONE, WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?*

*ALSO THANKS TO 408NUT HE GAVE ME SOME EXTRA SPARE TIRE WHEEL COVERS TO WORK WITH SO THERE COULD BE AN OPTION OF WITH TIRE AND RIM OR JUST A WHEEL COVER *:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I would be in a couple of sets myself. 

Nice to see you guys working on aftermarket parts that cater to our style of rides.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i have a og set buried somewhere. :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good! :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 1 2008, 09:39 AM~11233889
> *i have a og set buried somewhere. :0
> *



DO YOU HAVE THE RON CASH SET?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd definatly be interested in a set of those.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, I would grab a few sets....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a set of these OG's that i bought back in the day off 
of Big Mike tellez, I believe they cost me $10 ea.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 1 2008, 12:37 PM~11234358
> *DO YOU HAVE THE RON CASH SET?
> *


i dont remember>i have to look for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 ide take a couple sets.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is a 50 chevy that my brother made with the drivers side 
spare tire that he bought off of big mike. And the one on the 
passenger side, he made it himself.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats a badass truck. your brother did a real good job maching it all up. 

NICE !


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 1 2008, 01:59 PM~11235686
> *thats a badass truck. your brother did a real good job maching it all up.
> 
> NICE !
> *


Thanks man, If he was here today, he would also thank you. My brother who's name here on layitlow was Steelers#1 passed away this past January after being in the hospital for 11 months. He was well known here on layitlow as a great lowrider model car builder. We still miss him alot and he will be missed. Now my littlest brother took over the Steelers#1 name to keep it going in is memory.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 1 2008, 12:24 PM~11234751
> *I have a set of these OG's that i bought back in the day off
> of Big Mike tellez, I believe they cost me $10 ea.
> 
> ...


Wanna get rid of them?


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

theres 2 guys who pm me about them but have,nt heard from them yet, one of them was 408models, that would be nice if he can cast some more of them. let me give him first choice first. kool


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

PM'ED


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where has big mike been? i havnt heard of him since his article in LRB.... his builds were tight as could be, but whered he go? his website dont work nomore either.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: im down for a set


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 1 2008, 02:39 PM~11236066
> *where has big mike been? i havnt heard of him since his article in LRB.... his builds were tight as could be, but whered he go? his website dont work nomore either.
> *



:dunno: last time i heard, he was workin on a big project for someone and he was gonna let us know when he was done with it, but's that's been awhile.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 1 2008, 12:24 PM~11234751
> *I have a set of these OG's that i bought back in the day off
> of Big Mike tellez, I believe they cost me $10 ea.
> 
> ...


Sold to 408Models


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WERE CAN I FIND A 50 P.U? SOME ONE SHOULD TRY TO CAST THEM?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I'VE ALWAYS FOUND THEM ON EBAY.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'M IN 4 A PAIR IF U CAST THEM.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2008, 03:47 PM~11236685
> *I'VE ALWAYS FOUND THEM ON EBAY.
> *


 :0 NO SHIT! IM OFF TO SEARCH eBAY


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

are the 50 pickup that hard to get now days?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i got 3 of them.... i want a fender.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill get a set


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 1 2008, 11:49 AM~11234452
> *I'd definatly be interested in a set of those.
> *


 x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos+Aug 1 2008, 09:24 AM~11234751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! CAST THAT SHIT HOMIE*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY LET'S CAST TWO OPTIONS, SKIRTED AND NON SKIRTED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 1 2008, 07:39 PM~11239520
> *SMILEY LET'S CAST TWO OPTIONS, SKIRTED AND NON SKIRTED
> *


fuck that.....

























MAKE THE SKIRTS SEPARATE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 1 2008, 09:36 AM~11233870
> *I would be in a couple of sets myself.
> 
> Nice to see you guys working on aftermarket parts that cater to our style of rides.
> *


im still waiting for MODELJUNKY to hook me up with a 50 p/u kit. are there visors in the kit for them as well? or are they resin?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 1 2008, 11:39 PM~11239520
> *SMILEY LET'S CAST TWO OPTIONS, SKIRTED AND NON SKIRTED
> *




GOOD IDEA BETO


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck put me on the list to get a set of those


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a 50 CAB if anybody wants it..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 2 2008, 06:50 AM~11241187
> *im still waiting for MODELJUNKY to hook me up with a 50 p/u kit. are there visors in the kit for them as well? or are they resin?
> *


if u got the stock or cocacola version, it comes with the visor and bumpers.... the hotrod/streetmachine version don't got the bumpers or visor but has some cool engine parts....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'd be down for a set.

Cast the skirts separate, less rubber


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

CAST IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^dang :0 
if you can make something like that then, then do it .




(skirts too)


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Thanks homies for all the interests.:thumbsup: 

So it looks like these will be coming out real soon. and yes there will be skirts made too.* :0  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 sweet :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 4 2008, 12:49 PM~11255734
> *Thanks homies for all the interests.:thumbsup:
> 
> So it looks like these will be coming out real soon. and yes there will be skirts made too.  :0    :biggrin:
> *


ok since your gonna do skirts what skirts you gonna do?if im right theres a couple differnt 1s...... :biggrin: you got the small skirts big enough to cover wheel wells n then you got the bigger 1s....those are almost like a cruiser skirt but for trucks.im gonna see if i can feind them


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i was looking and found these pics of trucks with skirts.theres a pic of the smaller skirt n the much larger skirts


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 4 2008, 12:49 PM~11255734
> *Thanks homies for all the interests.:thumbsup:
> 
> So it looks like these will be coming out real soon. and ( yes there will be skirts made too.  :0    :biggrin
> *




YHA :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 4 2008, 03:30 PM~11257757
> *i was looking and found these pics of trucks with skirts.theres a pic of the smaller skirt n the much larger skirts
> 
> 
> ...


THEY BOTH LOOK GREAT


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Aug 1 2008, 09:33 AM~11233841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats ok,cause the set i'm making will be a pair for each side


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

didn't you have an old style set of skirts that Pegasus cast? I think you used it on the Suburban. I found a pair but they were pretty dried up.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 5 2008, 07:32 AM~11263493
> *didn't you have an old style set of skirts that Pegasus cast?  I think you used it on the Suburban.  I found a pair but they were pretty dried up.
> *


i did but i lost one side, and there were actually smaller then the fender cut out so they needed some work,  shoudn't take too long to come up with some new ones :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO HERE ARE THE FIRST STAGES OF THE SKIRTS, WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good! cant wait till they're done! good job bro.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS, BUT I THINK THE BOTTOM STRIP NEEDS TO BE A LIL BIT LONGER LIKE IN THE PIC????*

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 7 2008, 09:44 AM~11283725
> *THANKS, BUT I THINK THE BOTTOM STRIP NEEDS TO BE A LIL BIT LONGER LIKE IN THE PIC????
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...



i dont know what your sayin?? they look good to me :cheesy: :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THIS PART*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

looks like you're right


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i have a set of those resin skirts somewhere. :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

they look good...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 07:54 AM~11284290
> *i have a set of those resin skirts somewhere. :0
> *


then dig them out :buttkick: 

can you cast some of those window coolers too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 06:51 PM~11288550
> *then dig them out  :buttkick:
> 
> can you cast some of those window coolers too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 x2... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

408, on the pic that "a408nutforyou" posted the strip on that 
one goes almost to the end and so does some of the others i've 
seen on other trucks. they kinda fade away at the end. 
but yours is lookin real good. You should get the fenders i 
sent you today.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 07:51 PM~11288550
> *then dig them out  :buttkick:
> 
> can you cast some of those window coolers too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill check my garage this weekend.if not.they are in storage.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 06:51 PM~11288550
> *then dig them out  :buttkick:
> 
> can you cast some of those window coolers too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


modelhaus still makes them, 2 bucks each


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 8 2008, 07:58 AM~11292019
> *modelhaus still makes them, 2 bucks each
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO THESE CAME IN YESTERDAY, THANKS TOO BIGBEARLOCOS. 

NOW THESE WILL BE SOLD AS INDIVIDUALY ONLY CAUSE THEY ARE FOR DRIVER SIDE ONLY, THE ONES I AM MAKING WILL BE SOLD AS A SET*.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 8 2008, 07:58 AM~11292019
> *modelhaus still makes them, 2 bucks each
> *


post the link.i cant find the dam thing.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2008, 11:23 AM~11294075
> *post the link.i cant find the dam thing.
> *


http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4174&p=66850


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 8 2008, 08:29 AM~11292563
> *OK SO THESE CAME IN YESTERDAY, THANKS TOO BIGBEARLOCOS.
> 
> NOW THESE WILL BE SOLD AS INDIVIDUALY ONLY CAUSE THEY ARE FOR DRIVER SIDE ONLY, THE ONES I AM MAKING WILL BE SOLD AS A SET.
> ...


So do you have them done already? I want one asap....thanks.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lol. no not yet, hopefully, maybe in a week or 2.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 8 2008, 02:08 PM~11295351
> *lol. no not yet, hopefully, maybe in a week or 2.
> *


I thought you were saying they were already ready, I was gonna say that's fast.


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

looks good


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 9 2008, 04:55 AM~11298556
> *looks good
> *


x2


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ill take a few fenders when theyre ready. been waiting on these for a loooooooong time..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


any progress homie??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

there out of my hands now. waiting for the mold now.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2008, 12:59 AM~11533381
> *there out of my hands now. waiting for the mold now.
> *


Please let me know as soon as you have them.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Is that your first little one?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2008, 10:30 AM~11534896
> *Is that your first little one?
> *


yup. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

They are pretty amayzing...but grow up quick...my little one is already 15 months old....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

know what u mean, this lil guy eatn like a piggy. he's gettn heavy already


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2008, 12:31 PM~11535168
> *know what u mean, this lil guy eatn like a piggy. he's gettn heavy already
> *


PRETY SOON HE GONA BE LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THEY GROW QUICK BRO.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*STILL WAITING ON A REPLY FROM THE HOMIE BETO ON THESE* :dunno: :dunno: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 16 2008, 11:28 PM~11622744
> *STILL WAITING ON A REPLY FROM THE HOMIE BETO ON THESE :dunno:  :dunno:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: i need a set


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 05:37 AM~11623621
> *:thumbsup:  i need a set
> *


X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

me too


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MOLD SHOULD BE READY ON MONDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 17 2008, 04:44 PM~11628676
> *MOLD SHOULD BE READY ON MONDAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

can you do a lil red express one while you at it










j/k bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 17 2008, 04:44 PM~11628676
> *MOLD SHOULD BE READY ON MONDAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sweet i have one that requires two of them :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK IF EVERYTHING GOES OK AND IS ON SCHEDULE, THESE SHOULD BE OUT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS, MAYBE* :happysad: 

*ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED</span>.*

*<span style=\'color:red\'>DON'T ADD QUANTITY JUST NAME, CAUSE THERE WILL BE 2 TYPES*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11637493
> *OK IF EVERYTHING GOES OK AND IS ON SCHEDULE, THESE SHOULD BE OUT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS, MAYBE  :happysad:
> 
> ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED</span>.
> ...


twinn :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 18 2008, 03:26 PM~11637493
> *OK IF EVERYTHING GOES OK AND IS ON SCHEDULE, THESE SHOULD BE OUT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS, MAYBE  :happysad:
> 
> ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED</span>.
> ...


Mike - MKD904


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

K. Diaz - BigPoppa :biggrin: 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

K. Diaz - BigPoppa :biggrin: 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*twinn*
K. Diaz - BigPoppa :biggrin: 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey


you guys took twinn out of the list :uh:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

twinn
K. Diaz - BigPoppa 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey
caddionly


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 18 2008, 12:26 PM~11637493
> *OK IF EVERYTHING GOES OK AND IS ON SCHEDULE, THESE SHOULD BE OUT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS, MAYBE  :happysad:
> 
> ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED</span>.
> ...


ok what exactly are they gonna look like? any pics of the masters?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

twinn
K. Diaz - BigPoppa 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey
caddionly 

modelsbyroni


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2008, 06:01 PM~11639274
> *ok what exactly are they gonna look like? any pics of the masters?
> *




















































PASSENGER/DRIVER SIDE
or
RIGHT SIDE
or
LEFT SIDE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

twinn
K. Diaz - BigPoppa 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey
caddionly 

modelsbyroni

Jayson-PINK86REGAL


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 18 2008, 07:13 PM~11639382
> *twinn
> K. Diaz - BigPoppa
> Mike - MKD904
> ...


twinn
K. Diaz - BigPoppa 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey
caddionly 

modelsbyroni rodriguezmodels


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Sep 19 2008, 07:52 AM~11643074
> *twinn
> Mike - MKD904
> K. Diaz - BigPoppa
> ...


NO CUTS :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 07:06 AM~11643167
> *NO CUTS      :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


WOULDN'T MATTER WHO'S NAME IS FIRST, WHAT MATTERS IS WHO PAYS FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11643247
> *WOULDN'T MATTER WHO'S NAME IS FIRST, WHAT MATTERS IS WHO PAYS FIRST :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin: how much are these gonna run anyways?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

> twinn
> K. Diaz - BigPoppa
> Mike - MKD904
> Carlos- Waco
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11643247
> *WOULDN'T MATTER WHO'S NAME IS FIRST, WHAT MATTERS IS WHO PAYS FIRST :biggrin:
> *


You comin this weekend? I got cash for you for the 50 and for these if you want it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2008, 06:01 PM~11639274
> *ok what exactly are they gonna look like? any pics of the masters?
> *



*PASSENGER AND DRIVE SIDE SET*
*OR EITHER OR*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 11:21 AM~11643256
> *lol :biggrin:  how much are these gonna run anyways?
> *


X-2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2008, 07:47 AM~11643462
> *X-2
> *


that will be posted when they are out, good price


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 08:06 AM~11643167
> *NO CUTS      :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, I was wondering if someone was going to notice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED.*


*twinn
K. Diaz - BigPoppa 
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey
caddionly 
modelsbyroni 

rodriguezmodels
85biarittz*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 02:10 PM~11667435
> *ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED</span>.
> twinn
> K. Diaz - BigPoppa
> ...


FORGOT THAT I WAS FIRST TO GET THE MOLD, HUM HOW MANY SETS DO I WANT? INSTEAD OF BUILDING I'LL MAKE SOME FENDERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 03:03 PM~11667987
> *FORGOT THAT I WAS FIRST TO GET THE MOLD, HUM HOW MANY SETS DO I WANT? INSTEAD OF BUILDING I'LL MAKE SOME FENDERS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WILL THESE BE AN EXCLUSIVE 408MODELS PRODUCT OR BETOSCUSTOMS PRODUCT? WHO WILL WE NEED TO ORDER THESE FROM?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im guessin beto, he's the one makin em lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 03:10 PM~11667435
> *ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED.
> twinn
> K. Diaz - BigPoppa
> ...


undead white boy


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

whats the price on these


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Sep 22 2008, 06:01 PM~11669975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOW ABOUT THE SKIRTS?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Sep 22 2008, 05:12 PM~11670942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO IT'S NOT CONFUSING, I WILL BE CASTING THESE MYSELF*.  

*DON'T WORRY BETO I WILL MAKE YOU SOME TOO* :biggrin: 


*FROM WHAT I HEAR, THE MOLD IS READY AND SHOULD BE HEADING TO MY HOUSE THIS WEEK *:happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 08:28 PM~11671191
> *HOW ABOUT THE SKIRTS?
> *


x2???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

workin on them,


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED.
twinn
K. Diaz - BigPoppa
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey
caddionly
modelsbyroni 

rodriguezmodels
85biarittz


undead white boy

Armando Ranflitas


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 23 2008, 07:39 AM~11674307
> *OK SO IT'S NOT CONFUSING, I WILL BE CASTING THESE MYSELF.
> 
> DON'T WORRY BETO I WILL MAKE YOU SOME TOO  :biggrin:
> ...


IT'S OKAY I MADE MY OWN ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

so that covers the $30 :biggrin: j/k


*NO RESALEING* :nono:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2008, 06:58 AM~11684508
> *so that covers the $30 :biggrin:  j/k
> NO RESALEING :nono:
> *


just a little boot  legging


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2008, 04:58 AM~11684508
> *so that covers the $30 :biggrin:  j/k
> NO RESALEING :nono:
> *


come on homie..... u think he gonna use them???? :uh: :uh: 





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11693311
> *come on homie..... u think he gonna use them????  :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

PICS, PICS,PICS, PICS.......

I HEAR TALK??? PICS... BETO


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2008, 10:11 PM~11693333
> *PICS, PICS,PICS, PICS.......
> 
> I HEAR TALK??? PICS... BETO
> *


DAMN, I JUST OVER BAKED THE MOLD, HAVE TO START ALL OVER AGAIN.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 01:49 AM~11693538
> *DAMN, I JUST OVER BAKED THE MOLD, HAVE TO START ALL OVER AGAIN.
> *



What kinda of mold you have that you are baking it ?

I have used 3 differnt types and they all set up in the free room air temp . Never had to bake them?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2008, 12:51 AM~11693549
> *What  kinda  of  mold  you  have  that  you  are  baking  it  ?
> 
> I  have  used 3  differnt  types  and  they  all  set  up  in  the  free room  air  temp . Never  had  to  bake them?
> *


its pillsbury biatch! cookie dough is cheaper than resin... you can clear coat it and paint right over it! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 10:51 PM~11693549
> *What  kinda  of  mold  you  have  that  you  are  baking  it  ?
> 
> I  have  used 3  differnt  types  and  they  all  set  up  in  the  free room  air  temp . Never  had  to  bake them?
> *


TAP PLASTIC RECOMMANDS A LITTLE BAKING SO THE MOLD DRIES SMOOTH AND TAKES AIRBUBBLES OUT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PICKING UP MOLD ON FRIDAY AND SHIPPING TO 408MODELS. HE SHOULD HAVE BY SATURDAY OR MONDAY. CAST IS VERY CLEAN. GET YOUR ORDERS IN TO SMILEY. WITH PAYMENT OF COUSRE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11703000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  FUCKIN' A++++++


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 11:20 PM~11703000
> *
> 
> 
> ...






damn...lookin badass... is this what a car mold looks like too??? i wanna see pics of a car mold!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 25 2008, 09:47 PM~11703301
> *damn...lookin badass...  is this what a car mold looks like too???  i wanna see pics of a car mold!
> *


I BELEIVE I HAVE SOME PICS ON ONE OF MY SALE THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fenders look good man


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 

COOL, AS SOON AS I GET THE MOLDS HOMIES I WILL START ON MAKEING THESE AND GETTIN THEM READY TO SELL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 11:49 PM~11703332
> *I BELEIVE I HAVE SOME PICS ON ONE OF MY SALE THREAD :biggrin:
> *




which one?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: LIST OF ORDERS SO FAR


*ADD YOUR NAME HERE IF INTERESTED.
twinn
K. Diaz - BigPoppa
Mike - MKD904
Carlos- Waco
Beto - betoscustoms
raystrey
caddionly
modelsbyroni 
rodriguezmodels
85biarittz
undead white boy
Armando Ranflitas*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Sep 25 2008, 08:01 PM~11703474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit huh...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 10:07 PM~11703526
> *no shit huh...
> *


I KNOW HUH? MAYBE ROLLIN CAN FIND IT, SINCE HE KNOWS HOW MY SHIT STINKS


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 11:35 PM~11703812
> *I KNOW HUH? MAYBE ROLLIN CAN FIND IT, SINCE HE KNOWS HOW MY SHIT STINKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 08:35 PM~11703812
> *I KNOW HUH? MAYBE ROLLIN CAN FIND IT, SINCE HE KNOWS HOW MY SHIT STINKS
> *


 :uh: go to your room and build


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 10:07 PM~11703526
> *u gonna clean the flash?  :0  talk about professional
> 
> *



THEN PRICES WILL GO UP


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 11:20 PM~11703000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*PAYPAL PREFFERED</span></span>, but MONEY ORDERS ARE OK</span><span style=\'color:red\'>;(parts will not ship untill payment is receivied)*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 26 2008, 11:57 AM~11707086
> *PAYPAL PREFFERED</span></span>, but MONEY ORDERS ARE OK</span><span style=\'color:red\'>;(parts will not ship untill payment is receivied)
> *



fuckin awsome
time for my sales thread LOL
i need cash to get some of these


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

are these still available?
just came up on a amt 50 pick up kit


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

are these still available?
just came up on a amt 50 pick up kit


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

are these still available?
just came up on a amt 50 pick up kit


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

R these still available ??


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Nd are,the skirts still available??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I believe 408s mold for this came apart . I think the homie from down2scale makes some too might want to ask around in there topic


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> I believe 408s mold for this came apart . I think the homie from down2scale makes some too might want to ask around in there topic



Yeah, check with Sr. Woodgrain


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

pm tbone11 or search ebay for pegusus ones. I don' tknow any of the casters on here.


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

a magraw if you still need them i have a set pm me bro!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

chris hicks said:


> a magraw if you still need them i have a set pm me bro!!!


 thanks bro, but i ended up cutting up and recasting my own.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get some of these fenders? PM me if so. Thanks.


----------

